# Escutem agora as notícias na RDP Açores



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:03)

Escutem agora as notícias sobre o gordon na antena 1 Açores
Radio Online Antena 1 - Açores

Diz o responsável da protecção cívil que o furacão chegará contra todas as previsões com categoria 1 e passará já não encima do grupo central mas um pouco mais a Sul, no corredor entre o grupo central e o grupo oriental.

É ainda de referir, que acabei de escutar que o presidente regional está no continente e após as últimas informações vai então regressar ao aruqipélago para acompanhar a situação no local.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Escutem agora as notícias sobre o gordon na antena 1 Açores
> Radio Online Antena 1 - Açores
> 
> Diz o responsável da protecção cívil que o furacão chegará contra todas as previsões com categoria 1 e passará já não encima do grupo central mas um pouco mais a Sul, no corredor entre o grupo central e o grupo oriental.



kim..nao era preciso mais um topic


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:13)

dj_alex disse:


> kim..nao era preciso mais um topic



Por acaso nem pensei nisso  , como é imprensa, pimba coloquei aqui!  

Tu ou alguém com o mesmo poder aqui no fórum que apague ou desloque para o outro tópico!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por acaso nem pensei nisso  , como é imprensa, pimba coloquei aqui!
> 
> Tu ou alguém com o mesmo poder aqui no fórum que apague ou desloque para o outro tópico!



Eu tenho tanto poder como tu...ou seja..nenhum


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu tenho tanto poder como tu...ou seja..nenhum



Não sejas modesto, já é pública tua participação na administração!


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não sejas modesto, já é pública tua participação na administração!



Ai sim conta lá Alex


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Escutem agora as notícias sobre o gordon na antena 1 Açores
> Radio Online Antena 1 - Açores
> 
> Diz o responsável da protecção cívil que o furacão chegará contra todas as previsões com categoria 1 e passará já não encima do grupo central mas um pouco mais a Sul, no corredor entre o grupo central e o grupo oriental.
> ...


Uma Pergunta como é que el vai para lá, tem de ir agora, senão...


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 19:26)

Foste apanhado, djAlex, então fazes parte do Conselho de Administração ...


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 19:35)

As maravilhas das novas tecnologias, participar no forum, acompanhar o GORDON em tempo real e ouvir simultaneamente a RDP Açores. Isto é que é verdadeiro serviço público. Obrigado, colegas, por esta dica.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 19:49)

Seringador disse:


> Uma Pergunta como é que el vai para lá, tem de ir agora, senão...




hehe Realmente é melhor já esta a caminho...   Isto há cada um... 

Outra que já devem ter ouvido na RDP - Açores, a SATA ainda pondera cancelar voos e fechar aeroportos!!!!   Isto é surreal, surreal


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não sejas modesto, já é pública tua participação na administração!



Aí é???

Caramba...as coisas que vcs sabem e eu não sei....


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 23:52)

agora as 00h vão fazer um ponto da situação na rdp açores vamos estar atentos ao que dizem


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:53)

spiritmind disse:


> agora as 00h vão fazer um ponto da situação na rdp açores vamos estar atentos ao que dizem



Tá tudo a ouvir a RDP Açores.

A musica até é bem porreira


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 23:54)

LUPER disse:


> Tá tudo a ouvir a RDP Açores.
> 
> A musica até é bem porreira



é para descontrair e para inspirar os do inm


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 00:04)

Não tenho bem a certeza, mas parece-me que as notícias da RDP Açores são idênticas às da Antena 1 

Pessoas nas esplanadas em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 00:09)

tozequio disse:


> Não tenho bem a certeza, mas parece-me que as notícias da RDP Açores são idênticas às da Antena 1
> 
> Pessoas nas esplanadas em Angra do Heroísmo



é para terem uma panorámica melhor do fénomeno 
agora mais a sério espero que não aconteça nada de grave e cada hora que passo e após observar vários modelos continuo a afirmar que em portugal continental o gordon não entra


----------

